# ايه الفرق بين بطاريه 140 امبير و 200 امبير



## neverending story (16 نوفمبر 2013)

ايه الفرق بين بطاريه 140 امبير و 200 امبير

و الامبير و الفولت بيفرق فى ايه فى البطاريات


----------



## elprof4 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

دا سؤال من مهندس


----------



## neverending story (16 نوفمبر 2013)

هى دى اجابه من مهندس ؟؟؟

انا سالت سوال لو تعرف اجابته اتفضل جاوب لو متعرفش الاجابه يبقا الصمت افضل


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخ / neverending story
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بخصوص سؤالك عن امبير البطارية وكذلك الفولت الخاص بها فأوضح لك ما يلى :-
1- كل بطاريات السيارات مكتوب عليها السعة الخاصه بها حيث ان السعة هى قدرة البطارية على التفريغ خلال 12 ساعة وذلك بدون ان يتم شحن البطارية من الدينامو فاذا قلنا ان البطارية 120 امبير . ساعة اى ان تلك البطارية تسطيع ان تعطى 10 امبير خلال 12 ساعة الى ان يحدث للبطارية تفريغ
2- تعتمد سعة اى بطارية على الاحمال الكهربائية للسيارة .فللسيارات الصغيرة تتراوح البطاريات من 55 الى 70 امبير . ساعة بينما للنقل اوالمعدات الثقيلة تتراوح من 100 الى 200 امبير . ساعة
3- تعطى البطارية اقصى امبير لها عند بدء للادارة حيث يتم تغذية المارش ( السلف ) وبالتالى كلما زاد حجم المحرك زاد حجم المارش زادت سعة البطارية
4- بخصوص الفولت فالبطارية تعطى 12 فولت وهى تستخدم فى السيارات الصغيرة بينما للنقل والمعدات الثقيلة فالشائع ان يتم تركيب بطاريتين معا ويتم توصيلهما توالى ليعطيا 24 فولت 
وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## neverending story (17 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس منير صالح قال:


> الأخ / neverending story
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بخصوص سؤالك عن امبير البطارية وكذلك الفولت الخاص بها فأوضح لك ما يلى :-
> 1- كل بطاريات السيارات مكتوب عليها السعة الخاصه بها حيث ان السعة هى قدرة البطارية على التفريغ خلال 12 ساعة وذلك بدون ان يتم شحن البطارية من الدينامو فاذا قلنا ان البطارية 120 امبير . ساعة اى ان تلك البطارية تسطيع ان تعطى 10 امبير خلال 12 ساعة الى ان يحدث للبطارية تفريغ
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس و شكرا جزيلا على الاجابه الوافيه 
و من فضلك عندى سوال 
هو ينفع نشغل بطاريه 140 امبير على معده بطاريتها الاصليه 200 امبير ؟؟؟ و العكس ؟؟
و شكرا و اسف للاطاله


----------



## مهندس منير صالح (17 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخ / neverending story
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة اما بخصوص سؤالك فأوضح لك ما يلى :-
1- اى معدة يتم تصميم الدائرة الكهربائية بها بحيث يكون شحن الدينامو ملائم مع البطارية كذلك يكون التيار الخارج من البطارية عند بدء الادارة كافى لادارة المارش.
2- عند وضع بطارية 140 امبير . ساعة بدلا من بطارية 200 امبير . ساعة فان تيار البطارية لن يكون كافى لادارة المارش كما ان الدينامو يشحن تيار عالى للبطارية مما يسبب غليان لماء البطارية وبالتالى تلفها 
3- عند وضع بطارية 200 امبير .ساعة بدلا من بطارية 140 امبير. ساعة فان تيار البطارية سيكون كافى لادارة المارش ولكن الدينامو سيشحن تيار اقل للبطارية مما يسبب تفريغ للبطارية وبالتالى تلفها
وتقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## neverending story (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس

و الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## basemmmo (2 نوفمبر 2015)

لن تغلي لانه يوجد منظم لكل دينامو
ام اذ استعملت بطارية اكبر فقط التكلفه تزيد


----------



## حمدكوم (10 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## fathl (20 مايو 2016)

تحية لكل المتحاورين والشكر موصول للاخ صاحب الرد اللطيف والوافي حول سعة البطارية 140Amوالبطارية200Am هو المقصود السعة يعني زي الخزان تبع الميا لو عندنا واحد 100لتر وتاني200لتر اكيد ال200حيدي ميا اكتر مالصغير وشكرأ لسعة صدركم وافادتنا بما تجودون به


----------



## حمدكوم (30 يونيو 2016)

لقد وجهت السؤال لأحد العاملين في الورشة عندي فكان جوابه بعد التفكير الطويل :81:: الفرق 60 أمبير!!! :10:


----------



## عماد الحمادى (30 يونيو 2016)

حمدكوم قال:


> لقد وجهت السؤال لأحد العاملين في الورشة عندي فكان جوابه بعد التفكير الطويل :81:: الفرق 60 أمبير!!! :10:


================

والله ضحكتنى الله يرضى عليك
فكرتنى بصديق مهندس ميكانيكا تقدم للإختبار فى توكيل كتربلر 
سألوه الكرنك بيحمل على إيه...قالهم بلى
طبعاً إترفض... وإتغير المسار 
حالياً ماشاء الله مهندس متميز جداً ودماغه شغاله جداً
إتعلمت إنى ما أحكمش على حد من موقف 
أحيانا بنقول أفكار عبيطه وبنضحك على نفسنا بعدها
لكل جواد كبوه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Hydashraf (23 يوليو 2016)

تستطيع ان تستبدل بطارية صغيرة بطارية كبيرة لكن لا تعمل البطارية الصغيرة بدل الكبيرةوذلك يرجع لقدرة البطارية علي ادارة المحرك


----------

